# foreign plated car in Italy. New law



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you haven't been paying attention the government has passed a new law that includes new tighter rules on foreign plated cars driven by Italian residents. If you have been getting away with this in the past the new law if enforced will make it easier for the police to stop you plus the fine is higher.

Decreto sicurezza, stop ai furbetti delle targhe estere - AttualitÃ  - ANSA.it

If you've been getting away with it up to now you might want to do the math and see if the new higher fines are worth it. First offense starts at just over €700. You have an older car you might want to check if the cost to change the plate is worth it.

I think the new higher fines are still lower than France or Spain.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Yea, and it seems hardly something they can enforce as any EU bod is entitled to drive here - resident or not. They could well be resident in multiple EU states - sure this is in law?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It's been enforced in other EU states for years.

Many of the people driving with non resident plates are getting tickets , not having the car checked for road worthiness or worse driving with no insurance.

Basically if the police sees you enough to recognize you in other countries they stop you. I know one person who used to live next door to the police station. Hard not to know he was resident in that case.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

https://www.corriereromagna.it/news...oposte-a-fermo-dai-carabinieri-a-ravenna.html

News reports are starting to come in on fines around the country and even some cars being seized. So maybe they are serious


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

As far I I had heard this was if (as you 1st said) you are resident. Most people I know concerned about this are not resident.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Non residents are only allowed to drive their cars half a year. If they're tourists no real problem. But if they are living in Italy full time they'll still risk trouble . At least I think so.


----------

